# overnight stop needed Wiesbaden near E35



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
bringing the MH back to the UK in a couple of weeks will mean driving up through Germany to catch the ferry at Ijmuiden. It looks like an overnight stop will be needed somewhere around Wiesbaden to Bonn area close to the motorway - has anyone got any ideas or recommendations please?
thanks

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is a very useful website:

Camping Near the Highway

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Haven't stayed there but Wiesbaden has its own stellplatz....

http://www.reisemobilhafen-wiesbaden.de

Worther-see-strasse 29

N50.055906 E8.21119

€8 - €12 per night

Pete


----------

